# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Ülkücü Şehit Mustafa PEHLİVANOĞLU

## ceyda

mustafa2.jpg
Ankara'nın Balgat semtinde oturuyor olup 22 yaşındaydı. ülkücülük suçundan 
cezaevine girmiş ve idam cezasına mahkum edilmişti. Mamak Askeri Cezaevi'de 
yatarken bir fırsatını bularak kaçmayı başardıysa da kısa bir müddet sonra 
tekrar yakalandı. 12 Eylül cuntası tarafından, idam edilmesi için verilen emir, 
Ankara Merkez Kapalı Cezaevi'nde yerine getirildi ve sabahın erken saatlerinde 
asılmak suretiyle şehit edildi. Cenazesi, Ankara Karşıyaka Mezarlığı'na 
defnedildi.

----------

